# Force Roamio Pro remote to RF?



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just got my Roamio Pro, and I'm loving it. One issue I'm having though is with the remote. It doesn't seem to be working as an RF remote. When I point it away from the TV and press a button, nothing happens. I have to point it at the TiVo for it to respond.

Can I "force" it into RF mode? I tried to pair it from the Settings menu, but it didn't seem to work. The on-screen instructions seems to indicate that an amber light would appear on the remote, but it didn't. Not sure if there's something else I'm supposed to be doing. I searched but I'm not finding much. I did find a tip to hold TiVo+D on the remote until the amber light flashed. I did that, and the amber light flashed, but it still doesn't seem to be functioning via RF. I still have to point it at the TiVo to get it to work.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The remote should be already paired right out of the box. When you press a button, the light above the Tivo button should light yellow. When it lights in red, its in IR mode.

Holding Tivo + C until the light flash red switches it to IR mode, Tivo + D flashes yellow for RF mode.

Keep in mind that pressing the Power, vol, mute will always flash yellow in RF mode even though its sending IR.

Also check the batteries for fresh ones. They also should be placed in the same direction, + / + (parallel) and not + / -(serial). Most other remotes have the batteries set +/- but not Tivo.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. 

The remote came with the first Roamio I got. That one was DOA and I had to send it back and get a replacement. The rep told me to keep the remote, so I used it in the meantime with my old S3. So that remote was not paired with the new one that came. 

Eventually I found instructions on how to put the remote in pairing mode. Hold TiVo + Back while on the remote pairing screen in the settings menu. That puts it in pairing mode and it paired with the TiVo. Works much better now.


----------

